# Compressor fridge query



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Can some goodly person please tell me what the difference is between a compressor fridge and whatever the other type is called.
I am assuming that being a compressor it will only run of electric, which seems strange to me.  
Many thanks,
Norman


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Norman,

Compressor fridges run off 12V electric only.
The other sort are absorption fridges that run off gas, 240V & 12V.

Compressor fridges are a bit noisier than 3 way ones but are not susceptible to problems caused by not being on an even keel which can be a problem with the 3 way variety.

Andy


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Andy,
12 volt only, even when on EHU ?
Norman


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

What Is A Three-Way Refrigerator? (O)
Refrigerator 4EP (3.6 CF) (O) runs on 12/110V or propane (O). You must park level with a Three-Way Refrigerator. Three-Way Refrigerators cool by way of an absorption process. They take several hours to make ice. Outside vents in the van's side are required. A Three-Way Refrigerator, when on 12V, will only maintain the refrigerator's initial temperature. It will also drain the Auxiliary Battery in several hours when parked. 

Electric Refrigerators are far more popular than the Three-Ways with Sportsmobile owners. Electric Refrigerators cool with a very efficient sealed compressor. You do not need to park level. No outside van vents are required.

When you are driving or parked, the Refrigerator runs off the 12V Auxiliary Battery. The 4E draws 2.8 amps. When you park, and your Auxiliary Battery is fully charged, you can normally run one to two days. Want to stay another day? Run your van's engine for a short time or take a side trip. If a Second Auxiliary Battery (O) is added, you can normally run two to four days. You can also add a 12V Solar Panel Charger (O) to help keep your Auxiliary Battery/Batteries charged.

Sportsmobile are 4x4 specialist MH makers in the US - compressor fridges are used for expedition vehicles. They are less troublesome than 3-ways.

We have one in our van it is no more noisy than a conventional fridge and this same opinion is voiced by most users I don't know where the facts to them being more noisy comes from.

 
Keith


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Superk,
You wern't in the forces were you, with a name like that !!
Norman


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi on EHU your onboard charger will keep the battery charged hence 12 v only ,also if you do not open the door a lot this will keep temp down / less work
terry


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we bought a waeco compresser fridge/freezer to keep in the van garage when away. that runs off 12v and mains. we tend to plug it in at home and then just plug it into the 12v in the van when not on hook up for a weekend. we only have a small fridge in our van which never seems to hold enough for a weekend so its been a great help to us and barely uses any electric
hannah


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Maddie,
Excuse my ignorance, are you saying that when on EHU the leisure battery is charged up automatically.
I know that on the Autotrail I have at the moment I have to switch the control panel to leisure battery when on EHU to get that to charge up.
Norman


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi it depends on how it is wired up
terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We've never had a 3 way fridge so I don't know how much noise they produce but the Waeco compressor fridge in our van makes a click and whir noise each time it cycles. 

You certainly don't notice it when up and about but in the dead of night it's easily heard. The lower you set the thermostat the more often it will cycle and obviously the converse is true. So we tend to just crack the fridge on which keeps the number of cycles down. After the first few minutes of our first night in the van we haven't noticed the noise and it certainly doesn't disturb our slumbers.

I've been told that compressor fridges get down to temperature much more quickly than 3 way.

Not sure about the arrangements on your Apache Norman but our leisure battery gets automatically charged by both the alternator and the EHU, depending on what's connected/running at the time.

SDA


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi mine is also same as Andy's.---EHU stright to battery charger ---engine running split relay charges l/batt & also runs fridge (3 way)
I also carry a £10 tronic (lidle) battt charger and couple this to my vehicle batt if we are stood any time as we play cd's quite often which flattens battery
terry


----------

